# New England get together - May 18th, Lynn MA



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Saturday May 18th, there is a nice parking lot by our local Lynn Woods Reservation and it is easy to get to. The parking lot is right off Lynnfield St/Rt129. Great Woods Road in Lynn, MA for those of you who pimp GPS on the windscreen. 

Take Exit 44B off 95/128N, stay right on the split off the ramp, on the circle of death follow signs for Lynn/129 (2nd exit), drive for 2-3 miles. At some point there will be a church on your right, Great Woods Road will be right after it on your right. If you see the cemetery on your right - you went too far. Once on Great Woods Road, please drive slow - lots of kids there. Go straight through stone gate to enter the parking lot. Let's meet closer to that gate. 

11am .


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> 11am .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

The more people show up - the longer we ill be there


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> The more people show up - the longer we ill be there


Pm me your phone number if you don't mind. I will call you when I am coming to make sure you are still there. Really want to go to this but I compete now and I am already sticking my neck out at work not working some Saturdays to do that.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

1.7miles after the rotary is the entrance on your right. Start looking a bit after the 3rd light.


----------



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

Sounds cool, I'd love to make it since I'm in Peabody, but I have a sound comp to run tomorrow.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It's looking iffy for me. Can't seem to get this new Zapco processor to function correctly. That I am busy tomorrow night so I couldn't stay too long. I really want to go though, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope to see some of you there!

NESPL, give me a yell some time, would love to check out your van! I am in Marblehead.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Take some pictures so I can see what I missed.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump how was it...? I would have been in trouble with my woman for sure if I tried to make this....unless I only stayed for about 30 seconds, laughs. Hope it was fun.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

?????


----------



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

Maybe nobody else made it either


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Thanks *goodstuff* for letting me know about this meet, even though the drive was a little too much this time... I miss it )O:

maybe in the next round.

.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> Thanks *goodstuff* for letting me know about this meet, even though the drive was a little too much this time... I miss it )O:
> 
> maybe in the next round.
> 
> .


Maybe have a g2g in September...


----------

